# Getting Da Bird in Australia



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi everyone, does anyone know if you can get Da Bird in Australia? I've tried a few pet stores but so far I haven't found any that stock them.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Seems to be tough to find it on pet stores here in the US too...I think a lot of us (including me) have had to order it online.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm sure there's a site somewhere where you can get them from.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I have bought three birds from this ebay seller and I've never had any problems with them. Apparently they ship to Australia!


----------



## CoolCalicoCat (Feb 14, 2008)

Amazon has them as well.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Postage to Australia is not so bad, and it is very fast from California. If you have trouble, I'd be happy to mail you one. Be sure to get a spare Bird, by the way, they get destroyed !

My son was trading Lego collectibles for a while (Bionicles) with kids from all over the world, so mailing stuff abroad with the customs slip is pretty familiar to us...

 Fran


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I got mine though a US ebay seller who shipped internationally


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What dedicated kitty lovers!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

You can also go directly to the manufacturer. I believe *Go-Cat* will ship to cat lovers in Australia.
:catrun


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the replies! And thank you Fran for offering to mail me one, that's very sweet of you. I think I'll go with buying one from eBay, it seems to be the easiest option. There are a few listings here for Da Bird that comes with four extra refills -- which is good, I won't have to keep buying more attachments... at least for a little while!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey everyone, just wanted to let you all know that da bird arrived today!!!

It's soo cool, I played with Milly until my arm was almost dead; she loved it! I'm so glad... she seldom gets so excited about a toy! After I put it away, she was looking for it for ages, hehe.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I did a random search on YT to see if anyone had put something on there....

Look who I found 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEduFmxO ... re=related


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Huge said:


> I did a random search on YT to see if anyone had put something on there....
> 
> Look who I found
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEduFmxO ... re=related


Oh my! :lol: I'd almost forgotten about that video


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey - how cool is it _to recognize a kitty by face_ all the way in another country??? I love the internet! 

 Fran


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Just had a look myself. He doesn't actually do very much does he :lol:. Thats pretty much as active as Toby gets. Other than his 'mad half hour'. Lazy cute little thing he is


----------



## bigyin007 (Apr 1, 2008)

You can buy it from go-cat.com from the US and in the UK you can order from www.da-bird.co.uk

You will struggle to get them in shops! Online ordering is best.

I looked long and hard for a UK supplier, my Bengal cant live without her da bird, thankfully i found one!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

That is INCREDIBLE.

I ordered mine from that site yesterday afternoon, and it came TODAY.

The best thing is, Peggy LOVES it! She went completely nuts when I started waving it aroud


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

My neighbor occasionally asks me watch her 8 year old for a couple hours after school. The first thing she does when she comes in is ask for Da Bird and gives Kobi and Holly a rousing play session. It's a riot to watch.


----------



## Tan (Mar 12, 2004)

You can also get them from here in the UK and all of the profit go to UK cat rescue  

http://www.purrsinourhearts.co.uk/catalog/

They also sell all the other attachements for the Da bird wand - the Mouse, the Sparkly, the furry and the Puff. 

Da mousey is brill and almost better than the feathers


----------

